# Brute Force Big Gun and MSD



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi I'm looking into getting an exhaust and efi tuner and ive narrowed it down to big gun and msd. I'm wondering if the big gun full exhaust and msd would make a big power increase in my brute, and is it worth the money, for the power.:thinking:

Thanks


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Bump.. I would like to know the same thing! I am planning on doing the 3" snorkle to my machines, so if I need a programmer so it doesn't run too lean I might as well do the exhaust to maximize the potential! 

I was thinking Big Gun or Muzzy myself, but I heard that the Muzzy exhaust has an issue with the heat and you need additional heat shields. With the Big Gun you don't. Can anybody confirm this?

tx_brute_rider, do you have the 2" or 3" snorkle on your 09?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Tempso
I have 2'' snorkels and it seems to run a bit lean because it gets hot on the exhaust side. It use to overheat before I put the fan switch and i was even running engine ice. I too decided not to get the muzzy because of overheating and the big gun is ceramic coated so it should be cooler.


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't added the MSD yet, but will be one of my next mods! As far as the exhaust, just it alone added a pretty substantial increase in power, and you absolutely can't beat the sound! Big Gun is the way to go


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Tempso
> I have 2'' snorkels and it seems to run a bit lean because it gets hot on the exhaust side. It use to overheat before I put the fan switch and i was even running engine ice. I too decided not to get the muzzy because of overheating and the big gun is ceramic coated so it should be cooler.


Have you looked into an oil cooler for your machine? I am in the process of putting all the parts together from Summit. It should help keep the bike nice a cool and help increase the life of the engine and seals.

As soon as you add a programmer you can increase the fuel which should decrease the temperature. I'm surprised that your bike is running lean with the 2" snorkle. Usually it runs rich because of the decrease in air flow compared to stock.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I shocked too that its running lean it shouldent be i put the 3" on my 2011 and it runs great not to hot fan kicks on once in awhile but not alot. Of corse i got my rad on the rack so that might help too.They will backfire when running lean.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Tempsho, I have looked at the oil cooler, seems like a great mod just been lazy to do it. It's a pretty great write-up.

-Yeah i too would have thought that it would be rich because it's only 2", but it's lean. It backfires when I let it off the throttle every now and then, when going about 30.

limegreen03, How long does the packing last on the big gun?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

on my 08 i added both the full big gun and the msd and the power increase was there but not as much as i would've anticipated for that much money. But still a nice increase tho. Now i've spun the rear bearing and rebuilding with HC std bore part from AMR. Hope it does turn out to be the same feeling. And who knows maybe i just expected to much from just a programmer and pipe...... :33:


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll let you know once Canada Post gets back to work my Full Big Gun kit is waiting at Customs till the strike is over. I have a PC3 waiting to go on too it's killing me.

So far my biggest gain or increase I noticed was the Dynatek cdi, it was a HUGE increase night and day difference couldn't and still can't believe what a difference it makes.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i put an msd in and noticed a small difference but i think msd is the way to go because of how many settings their are


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, if i get i'll be getting a custom tune by a dealer in town that specializes in tuning.

Does anyone have an idea how long packing last, I'll just be trail riding, and some mud.


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Tempsho, I have looked at the oil cooler, seems like a great mod just been lazy to do it. It's a pretty great write-up.
> 
> -Yeah i too would have thought that it would be rich because it's only 2", but it's lean. It backfires when I let it off the throttle every now and then, when going about 30.
> 
> limegreen03, How long does the packing last on the big gun?


No idea as of right now, I haven't had it on long enough. I was told it lasts a long time with no issues from a few other people that have it. Once I find out, I'll post up though.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

They can last a long time unless you ride deep mud and water. Water in a pipe will deteriorate packing very very fast.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

you will not see a big gain from exhuast and a msd programmer .. get the msd from vforcejohn and tell him what your set up is .. he will fix you up..


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to go to a custom shop to tune it because they have air/fuel meters there, then just a map VFJ would program in it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I also have a big gun and msd, kinda thought it was going to be more powerful.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

FInally got my Full Big Gun installed, pC3 wouldn't work proper with the Dynatek so I just left the PC3 off for now. Went for a 3 hour run last night to check things out, all I can say is WOW I love the sound!

Doesn't seem to be running hot the pipes never glowed red nor did any of my plastics melt. I used to have a small backfire on decel before the exhaust but it wasn't evident at all last night. I also seem to have a lot more mid range power I love it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Now all you need to do is put the PC3 on and dynotune it.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm actually leaning towards doing the MSD and Stage 3 clutching . . . maybe selling the dynatek and PC3 altogether.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The guy that dyno tuned my brute, said the MSD's are the best and easiest to tune compared to others like power commander. It only took him about 20 mins total and he was done.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> The guy that dyno tuned my brute, said the MSD's are the best and easiest to tune compared to others like power commander. It only took him about 20 mins total and he was done.


Yea you learn as you go unfortunately I bought the Dynatek around Christmas time and was only going to stay with it. 6 months later I decided I needed a muffler and to be safe I picked up a PC3 so that just in case I had something to fix a fuel issue if one should arise.

KNowing what I know now I would have ordered the muffler at Christmas with an MSD lol. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

the msd charge is the best tuner out now. you can tune each cylinder as needed. the reason most people got the full muzzy was to even out exhaust flow between front and rear on fi motors. with the msd any exhaust can be tuned to perfection because you get a mutch more accurate tune from more adjustment points which means less chance of leaning out in the fuel curve.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Would anyone know of any good places in the Va, NC area that can custom tune the MSD real good? 
I"ve been looking with no success.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Heres a link

http://www.dynojet.com/dyno_centers/list_atvkart.aspx


----------



## DontTredOnMe (Dec 18, 2014)

Has anyone had tuning experience with the big gun power box?
Just curious if anyone had found settings that worked for them on the brutes.


----------

